# Dead Space - PC Absturz



## Gigacrack (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

ich hab ein Problem mit Dead Space... nach unbestimmter Spielzeit (meistens in den ersten 5min) verabschiedet sich das Spiel und mein kompletter PC mit einem "bunten", von cryptischen Zeichen besetztem Monitor (auf beiden Monitoren) und der Sound hängt natürlich auch. Hilft nurnoch der Reset Knopf...

Weder im Netz noch im Handbuch/FAQ hab ich auch nur ansatzweise etwas gefunden was einen ähnlichen Problemfall schildert. 

Grafiktreiber usw. sind natürlich aktuell... 
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mein System

i7-920
Asus P6T Deluxe (Sound Onboard)
3GB Corsair DDR3 Triplechannel
XFX GTX 260 BE


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2009)

Gigacrack am 24.02.2009 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab ein Problem mit Dead Space... nach unbestimmter Spielzeit (meistens in den ersten 5min) verabschiedet sich das Spiel und mein kompletter PC mit einem "bunten", von cryptischen Zeichen besetztem Monitor (auf beiden Monitoren) und der Sound hängt natürlich auch. Hilft nurnoch der Reset Knopf...
> 
> ...



ist auch windows aktuell? auch board&soundtreiber? es könnte allerdings auch ein hitzeproblem sein. stürzt es eher immer nach ca. 30min ab, oder auch mal mit gleichem fehlerbild nach nur 2min? 

laufen andere grafisch aufwenidge spiele einwandfrei?


----------



## Gigacrack (24. Februar 2009)

Herbboy am 24.02.2009 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Gigacrack am 24.02.2009 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Windows sowie Sound und Board Treiber sind Aktuell, es Stürzt immer mit dem selben Fehler nach ca. 3-10min Spielzeit ab (das Intro läuft ohne Probleme durch) dann nach den ersten Metern und scripts stürzt es dann ab, spätestens kurz vorm Fahrstuhl.

Andere Spiele wie Far Cry 2, GTA IV, assassin´s Creed, Mirrors Edge und was es nicht noch alles gibt, laufen auf Max Details ohne Probleme.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2009)

is denn schon ein patch drauf, falls es einen gibt? bin nicht mehr sicher, hab es vor 4 wochen letzmals gespielt.


vlt. änder mal ein paar der grafikeinstellungen. schalt auch mal vsync im optionsmenü des games aus, das bremst sowieso enorm bei den ladezeiten.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Februar 2009)

Deinstalliere das Spiel mal und bring es neu drauf, sei dabei aber im Netz, damit du keine Aktivierung verlierst.


----------



## Gigacrack (24. Februar 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 24.02.2009 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Deinstalliere das Spiel mal und bring es neu drauf, sei dabei aber im Netz, damit du keine Aktivierung verlierst.




Also Patch is angeblich keiner da, VSync is natürlich aus, mit is das ja net spielbar. Ich hatte es schonmal neu Installiert (nach dem fehler) und es hat sich nix geändert, ich Installiers dennoch mal neu...

Auf meinem altem Rechner war der Fehler nicht... ist wirklich nervig zumal ich das spiel schonmal fast durch hatte... ~.+ (benutze keine Save´s)


----------



## El_Cativo (24. Februar 2009)

Gigacrack am 24.02.2009 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ist wirklich nervig zumal ich das spiel schonmal fast durch hatte... ~.+ (benutze keine Save´s)


Oha....du zockst das Spiel komplett am Stück   
Wird das nicht irgendwann langweilig, wenn du wieder von ganz Anfang losrennen musst weil du aus welchen Gründen auch immer das Spiel beenden musstest ?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2009)

El_Cativo am 24.02.2009 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Gigacrack am 24.02.2009 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eben - und hast du sonst nix zu tun ^^ das spielt man ja nicht in 2 std durch 


hattest du es denn schonmal durchpislen könne MIT saves?


oder meinst du jetzt lediglich, dass du nur EINEN save angelegt hast und daher nicht an einer früheren stelle neu laden kannst?


----------



## Gigacrack (24. Februar 2009)

Herbboy am 24.02.2009 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 24.02.2009 18:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg... ihr habt mich falsch verstanden... natürlich nutze ich saves ^.^ bin ich denn wahnsinnig.. ich meinte wollte damit nur sagen, das ich net evtl. nach der neuinstallation saves benutzt hab die evtl. irgendwie kaputt sind und zu dem fehler führen könnten.

Meine alten Saves sind auf dem alten rechner der noch kaputt inner ecke steht und ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine lust den gerade aufzuschrauben und die platte umzubauen solange das spiel sowieso dauernd verreckt... 

also keine angst^^


----------



## Gigacrack (24. Februar 2009)

Neuinstallation... selbes Problem.. wieder kurz vor dem Fahrstuhl (beim Weglaufen am Anfang) Bunter Bildschirm... diesmal hat mir nach dem Resetten Windoof allerdings gesagt das es unerwartet Runtergefahren wurde (war sonst nicht der fall) 

Hier der Auszug aus Windows: 

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:	124
  BCP1:	00000000
  BCP2:	84C443F0
  BCP3:	00000000
  BCP4:	00000000
  OS Version:	6_0_6001
  Service Pack:	1_0
  Product:	768_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini022409-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-96767-0.sysdata.xml
  C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\WER81FB.tmp.version.txt


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2009)

hmm, schwer zu sagen... mach mal alles unnötige im hintergrund aus, zB virenscanner. 

vlt. liegt es auch am RAM:  dann schau mal genau, wievel volt das laut hersteller haben kann/soll. bei DDR2 muss man den wert oft manuell dann hochstellen, die boards geben standardmäßig 1.8V. bei DDR3 könnte das ähnlich sein.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Februar 2009)

Mach mal nen BIOS-Update, deine CPU ist ja ziemlich neu, vielleicht bringt's was...


----------



## Gigacrack (24. Februar 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 24.02.2009 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach mal nen BIOS-Update, deine CPU ist ja ziemlich neu, vielleicht bringt's was...



Bios Update gemacht und auch die Volt Zahl überprüft, Hersteller gibt 1.5V an und die liegen auch aktuell an.

Trotzdem wieder derselbe fehler an der selben Stelle... kurz vor dem Fahrstuhl.... aufgrund der Tatsache dass der Fehler bzw. überhaupt garkeine Grafikfehler o.ä. bei anderen Spielen auftritt (und ich hab mehr als 20 sowohl aktuelle als auch ältere probiert) lässt mich einen Hardware Defekt eigentlich ausschließen... die Hardware ist ja auch gerade mal einen Monat alt. 

Ich glaub ich setz einfach Windows nochmal auf.. sonst hab ich keine Ahnung was ich noch machen soll..


----------



## Gigacrack (25. Februar 2009)

Windows neuinstallation hätt ich mir klemmen können... selbes Problem immernoch. Ich kann mir einfach keinen Hardware Defekt vorstellen... bei keinem anderen Spiel ist das der fall...


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2009)

Gigacrack am 25.02.2009 02:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Windows neuinstallation hätt ich mir klemmen können... selbes Problem immernoch. Ich kann mir einfach keinen Hardware Defekt vorstellen... bei keinem anderen Spiel ist das der fall...



es wäre denkbar, dass das problem speziell mit der CPU zu tun hat, da die ja noch sehr neu und nicht weit verbreitet ist - vlt. kontaktier mal den publisher, ob die weitere berichte über so ein problem haben.

oder ich sende dir mal nen spielstand von "nach dem fahrstuhl", damit du testen kannst, ob es ab der szene vlt. dann klappt. was für nen schwierigkeitsgrad? könnte ich morgen bzw. heute  gegen 13h oder wieder ab ca. 17-18h hochladen.


----------



## Gigacrack (25. Februar 2009)

Herbboy am 25.02.2009 03:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Gigacrack am 25.02.2009 02:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist nett, aber ich weiss das es nach dem Fahrstuhl auch net weitergeht weil ich den Fehler zum ersten mal mit nem Save hatte. Ich hab soeben an den Support von EA geschrieben... eine Sache hab ich noch nicht ausgeschlossen, der Fehler trat das erste mal mit einem Save auf, also Lief es schon auf dem PC mit der CPU auch wenns ne weile her is.. ich könnte mir noch vorstellen das er sich einfach mit den neusten Grafikkarten treibern nicht verträgt... das hat ich damals vor ein paar Jahren mit nem GeForce 4 treiber und nem Spiel schonmal... ich spiel nochmal nen etwas älteren auf den ich noch auf der Platte rumliegen hab und teste es damit mal.


----------



## Gigacrack (25. Februar 2009)

so.. da geht sie hin.. es hat natürlich mit nem älteren Treiber net gefunzt und nun bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende... kann ich nurnoch auf den EA Support hoffen. 

Ich hab mal nen Bild hochgeladen wie lustig das auf dem Monitor dann ausschaut.

http://www.gigacrack.de/images/DSC00207.JPG


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2009)

Gigacrack am 25.02.2009 04:08 schrieb:
			
		

> so.. da geht sie hin.. es hat natürlich mit nem älteren Treiber net gefunzt und nun bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende... kann ich nurnoch auf den EA Support hoffen.
> 
> Ich hab mal nen Bild hochgeladen wie lustig das auf dem Monitor dann ausschaut.
> 
> http://www.gigacrack.de/images/DSC00207.JPG



also, DAS sieht an sich eher nach nem hitzeproblem aus.... kannst du das denn definitiv ausschließen? 

ist das bild per cam oder per screenshot gemacht? ich denke cam, da der PC ja komplett abgestürzt ist?


----------



## Gigacrack (25. Februar 2009)

Handycam^^ ehm Hitzeproblem vom Prozi und Ram kann ich ausschließen, die laufen konstant mit 40-45°C bei der graka muss ich schauen


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2009)

Gigacrack am 25.02.2009 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Handycam^^ ehm Hitzeproblem vom Prozi und Ram kann ich ausschließen, die laufen konstant mit 40-45°C bei der graka muss ich schauen



wenn, dann is die graka zu heiß.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. Februar 2009)

Herbboy am 25.02.2009 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Gigacrack am 25.02.2009 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am besten mal abkühlen lassen (so'n Stündchen ^^), den Rechner anwerfen, gleich in Dead Space rein und wenn er sich immer noch an der gleichen Stelle aufhängt, müsste man das Hitzeproblem doch ausschliessen können, oder?


----------



## Gigacrack (25. Februar 2009)

Ich hab jetzt Rivatuner laufen, der Zeigt mir ne Graka Temp von 52-53°C an. Ich hab den PC erst kurz vorm letzten Post angemacht und schau jetzt in Dead Space rein, dank 2. monitor kann ich sehen wie sich die Temperatur verändert.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 25.02.2009 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 25.02.2009 13:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 kann man nicht pauschal sagen. wenn das spiel sofort die graka stark belastet, kann es auch sehr schnell zu heiß werden. bei meiner graka mit passivem kühler, den ich zuerst nicht ganz korrekt drauf hatte, wurde es nach 2min zu heiß, auch wenn der PC vorher lange aus war.


----------



## Gigacrack (25. Februar 2009)

Also ingame is die Temperatur vom Core auf 78°C gestiegen und ne weile dabei geblieben und dann is das Spiel wie üblich abgeraucht samt Rechner...


----------



## HanFred (25. Februar 2009)

Gigacrack am 25.02.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ingame is die Temperatur vom Core auf 78°C gestiegen und ne weile dabei geblieben und dann is das Spiel wie üblich abgeraucht samt Rechner...


das ist im normalen rahmen.


----------



## Gigacrack (25. Februar 2009)

HanFred am 25.02.2009 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Gigacrack am 25.02.2009 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das is in sofern schlecht das mir bzw. euch wohl langsam die Ideen ausgehen ... ~.~ ich hab eigentlich keinen Bock jetzt nen Ramtest zu machen wobei ich das eigentlich schon ausschließen würde da alle anderen Spiele die ich hier drauf hatte (um die 20) alle funktioniert haben.


----------



## Thrall-II (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich war grad auch auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für dieses Problem und bin dann sogar auf mein altes Stammforum getroffen   

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass ich ein sehr ähnliches Problem habe wie der Threadöffner. Der Unterschied ist nur, dass ich durchaus mal 20-40 Minuten spielen kann bis es mir dann den kompletten Rechnern zersägt. Der Screen, der dann erscheint ist mit dem identisch, der schon gepostet wurde. Orientiert sich aber meist noch an den Farben aus dem Spiel, die in den vorherigen Sekunden noch dominant waren!

Windows habe ich vor wenigen Wochen schon neu aufgesetzt, daher schließe ich ein dahingehendes Problem aus.

Was aber auffällig ist, ist die Grafikkarte   

Ich hab meinen Rechner auch erst kürzlich zusammengebaut und zwar mit der gleichen Grafikkarte : XFX 260 BE (181.20 / Vista 64 bit)

Außerdem:
E8500
Asus p5q-e
4 * 2gb GEIL ddr-2 ram

Vielleicht finden wir ja zusammen noch eine Lösung :/


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2009)

Gigacrack am 25.02.2009 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 25.02.2009 13:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



als, es wär DENKBAR, dss die karte halt bei 80 grad dann irgendwann pötzlich noch viel höher geht...

es ist einfach verdammt schwer zu sagen. kannst du dir zB ne andere grafikkarte irgendwo ausleihen und testen?


kann wie gesagt auch sein, dass deine hardware einfach zu neu ist (speziell board+CPU) und die treiber noch nicht 100% harmonieren ^^


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. Februar 2009)

Herbboy am 25.02.2009 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> kann wie gesagt auch sein, dass deine hardware einfach zu neu ist (speziell board+CPU) und die treiber noch nicht 100% harmonieren ^^


Jup, ich würde auch immer mal wieder schauen, ob neuere Mainboard / Sound / Grafikkarten-Treiber für dein System zur Verfügung stehen. BIOS-Updates natürlich auch, ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass für mein NB wöchentliche BIOS-Updates rauskamen ^^.


----------



## Gigacrack (26. Februar 2009)

Also da ich 2 Monitore habe konnte ich die Temperatur Live während des Spielens verfolgen. Sie blieb bei 78°C und ist nicht hochgeschossen, ich habe noch eine 9800GT die ich morgen mal einbauen werde und dann sehen wir ob der fehler immernoch vorhanden ist.

Wenn das die Lösung des Problems ist und es wirklich an der Graka liegt scheint es aber ein Serienfehler der XFX Black Edition Reihe zu sein und dann weiss ich net was wir tun könnten ausser mit dem Problem Leben... 

Da es allerdings wirklich nur bei Dead Space der fall ist MUSS es eine Softwarelösung geben die könnte aber bestenfalls von EA kommen. Ich bin wie gesagt im mom in E-mail kontakt mit EA allerdings musste ich dennen mein DXDiag jetzt schon 4x schicken.. kA warum hoffe Morgen kommt dann ne entgültige antwort.

Achja @Vorposter: Wie gesagt habe ich bereits alles auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht was möglich ist. D.H. Bios (da hab ich gezittert^^) Windoof usw. :>


----------



## Gigacrack (27. Februar 2009)

Also, es ist wohl die Grafikkarte... eben bei the Witcher aufeinmal Buff... beide Monitore Quasi Dunkelblau mit einer enormen helligkeit... auch nach dem reset knopf noch... erst nach nem mom ging sie wieder, ich tausch sie jetzt erstmal aus und schick sie ein...


----------



## frozth (16. März 2009)

Ich hab auch ein Absturz Problem bei Dead Space! Aber ich komme dann zu Windows und kann das Spiel dann noch (zumindest) mit dem Task-Manager beenden! Kann es sein, dass das *Spiel Probleme mit einem 64-Bit System hat?*  Die Abstürze habe ich nämlich relativ oft (Manchmal nach paar Minuten, manchmal nach ner halben Stunde oder so). Habe es auf nem 32-Bit System noch nicht ausprobiert..


----------



## Thrall-II (16. März 2009)

Gigacrack am 27.02.2009 23:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, es ist wohl die Grafikkarte... eben bei the Witcher aufeinmal Buff... beide Monitore Quasi Dunkelblau mit einer enormen helligkeit... auch nach dem reset knopf noch... erst nach nem mom ging sie wieder, ich tausch sie jetzt erstmal aus und schick sie ein...




Giga ich vermute du hattest mein Posting auch gelesen und konntest so einen Zusammenhang herstellen..
Nachdem ich ein Spiel jetzt über Wochen auf niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen gespielt hatte und zwar stundenlang ohne Probleme, hab die jeweiligen auf Maxixum gestellt, und BÄM, keine 4 Minuten später war wieder alles tot.
Habe auch reagiert und mir meine Karte 1 zu 1 ersetzen lassen. Bisher läuft sie auch problemlos, doch muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich noch keinen längeren Test durchführen konnte. Für 6 Minuten Dead Space hat es zumindest gereicht 
Ich poste nochmal die Erfahrungen, die ich machen werde wenn ich mal ein wenig mehr Zeit habe alles zu testen!
Würde mich freuen könntest du Gigacrack auch nochmal deine Erfahrungen zum neuen Gerät posten, da es ja durchaus sein kann, dass wir die Karten aus der gleichen Serie hatten, die fehlerhaft bei rund 80° dicht gemacht haben 

Grüße


----------



## bumi (16. März 2009)

Thrall-II am 16.03.2009 02:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch reagiert und mir meine Karte 1 zu 1 ersetzen lassen. Bisher läuft sie auch problemlos ....
> ...da es ja durchaus sein kann, dass wir die Karten aus der gleichen Serie hatten, die fehlerhaft bei rund 80° dicht gemacht haben


Hierzu zwei Fragen:
1. Welche Graka-Serie betrifft das in deinem Fall?
2. Hast du mit anderen Spielen auch Probleme feststellen können?

Ich besitze z.B. eine GF9800GTX+ und hatte bislang auch mal einen herben Absturz in Dead Space. Es gab zwar keinen Grafikfehler, jedoch blieb das Bild stehen, der Sound war im Loop gefangen und der Rechner hat nicht mehr auf den Taskmanager oder anderes reagiert - bloss ein Neustart half.
Komischerweise trat der Fehler nach nur 2 Spielminuten in Kapitel 2 auf, während ich 1-2 Tage zuvor eine gute Stunde problemlos spielen und das Spiel normal beenden konnte.

Merkwürdig daran find ich, dass das Spiel auf der U3 Engine basiert und ich weder mit UT3 noch mit Bioshock jemals irgendwelche Probleme hatte. Temparaturen hab ich nie überprüft und seit dem Absturz hab ich aber auch Dead Space nie mehr gestartet, aus Angst vor einem weiteren Freeze


----------

